# Rent & 1 year leases.



## Hipper (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm probably getting well ahead of myself here (i've not even arrived yet ), but given that a years rent has to be paid upfront in Dubai, what happens if your circumstances change and you have to leave 6 months into your rental contract? is there a provision in the lease that ensures that your remaining rent is returned? I've heard some horror stories about some shady landlords so I just want to be sure. 

Hipper.


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

*Leaving within 6 months*



Hipper said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm probably getting well ahead of myself here (i've not even arrived yet ), but given that a years rent has to be paid upfront in Dubai, what happens if your circumstances change and you have to leave 6 months into your rental contract? is there a provision in the lease that ensures that your remaining rent is returned? I've heard some horror stories about some shady landlords so I just want to be sure.
> 
> Hipper.


Leaving within 6 months on a one year lease? It's bridge of contract. Sorry to say - you'll loose your monies, unless you can arrange with landlord to get a new tenant who can refund you - a new lease agreement has to be signed too. Contracts are between the landlord and the tenant, even though you pay the Rental Agent a fee of 5% ......... You could also loose your 5% deposit.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hipper said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm probably getting well ahead of myself here (i've not even arrived yet ), but given that a years rent has to be paid upfront in Dubai, what happens if your circumstances change and you have to leave 6 months into your rental contract? is there a provision in the lease that ensures that your remaining rent is returned? I've heard some horror stories about some shady landlords so I just want to be sure.
> 
> Hipper.


Are you coming alone or with a family?


----------



## Hipper (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm coming alone, but now one of my friends is interested in coming along to see if he can get some work too, so I might have a "drinking partner" there too which would be cool.

I guess I was asking because here in the UK, when you're paying monthly rent - there always seems to be a way out of the contract if you absolutely need to.... one way or another. But when all the money has been paid up front - it could be a costly nightmare.

But getting someone in to take over the property seems logical.


----------



## lordvader (Sep 24, 2008)

Are there any sites 
to look for Apt & rents in Dubai ?

Also need a site to look for used cars in dubai


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

lordvader said:


> Are there any sites
> to look for Apt & rents in Dubai ?
> 
> Also need a site to look for used cars in dubai


Dubai Property Real Estate ? Rent, buy or Sale Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us. (Not neccessarily reccomended to use, but gives you an idea of prices

House Hunters Dubai- Real Estate,Properties, Freehold, Villa, Apartments in Dubai, UAE

Dubai Property - Buy Sell Rent Invest Sale Luxury Properties in Dubai -


Google Dubai Automall for cars.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Hipper said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm probably getting well ahead of myself here (i've not even arrived yet ), but given that a years rent has to be paid upfront in Dubai, what happens if your circumstances change and you have to leave 6 months into your rental contract? is there a provision in the lease that ensures that your remaining rent is returned? I've heard some horror stories about some shady landlords so I just want to be sure.
> 
> Hipper.


We have a provision in our lease that if we give 3 months notice, we can vacate the property and get the balance of our year's rent refunded. Most landlords would agree to this because rents are going up,up,up all the time and would be delighted to have the chance to get a new tenant in at a higher rent.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hipper said:


> I'm coming alone, but now one of my friends is interested in coming along to see if he can get some work too, so I might have a "drinking partner" there too which would be cool.
> 
> I guess I was asking because here in the UK, when you're paying monthly rent - there always seems to be a way out of the contract if you absolutely need to.... one way or another. But when all the money has been paid up front - it could be a costly nightmare.
> 
> But getting someone in to take over the property seems logical.


Have a look at Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds if you're coming alone. There are flat-shares. It's not legal by UAE law for a tenant to sublet but it happens. It's best to have a look at the site now to get an idea of prices and then when you come over, usually your company will pay for you to stay in a hotel for a couple of weeks - that's when you go a'hunting 

You really need to have a look at the places and talk to the people you'll be living with as I've heard some horror stories of people ending up in the maid's room of a make-shift brothel.

Also be aware that the cost of living even in flat shares for a really nice place is VERY high and you're going to have to balance the cost/time of commuting against the cost of the place. A small room (yes just the room) in JBR will set you back around 5500Dhms £800 per month + DEWA (bills) + Internet. It's quite hit and miss though.

Alternatively you and your friend may want to look into renting something together. It divides the risk but you will still have to pay at least 6months up front + Deposit + other fees.

Happy hunting!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Have a look at Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds if you're coming alone. There are flat-shares. It's not legal by UAE law for a tenant to sublet but it happens. It's best to have a look at the site now to get an idea of prices and then when you come over, usually your company will pay for you to stay in a hotel for a couple of weeks - that's when you go a'hunting
> 
> You really need to have a look at the places and talk to the people you'll be living with as I've heard some horror stories of people ending up in the maid's room of a make-shift brothel.
> 
> ...


Adding on to that, you will also need about 30,000 AED to furnish the apartment as most are rented out unfurnished.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Adding on to that, you will also need about 30,000 AED to furnish the apartment as most are rented out unfurnished.


Missed that one!!

Oh and don't live in JBR as you'll have Maz as a neighbour


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Missed that one!!
> 
> Oh and don't live in JBR as you'll have Maz as a neighbour


Ah, but you forget that I can get a Frappuccino anytime just by popping downstairs! You love JBR really!!!!


----------

